# Viper 3305v reed switch problem



## tafdasta (Nov 29, 2017)

hey guys thanks for taking the time to checking out my question 

so i have a box truck and had a alarm system installed 

alarm works fine but the wires to the trunk alarm doesnt go off

so i have the blue wire from the viper module (labeled for trunk release) i ran a wire to a reed switch, than ran a wire to a ground. 

before i connect the reed switch and the magnet i arm the alarm system 
it only acknowledges the doors are locked ( i mention this just to state what is being acknowledged)

with the reed switch and magnet together i activate the alarm 
alarm acknowledges the doors are locked and the trunk is locked 

now i wait 1 min 

i separate the reed switch and nothing, if i bring the reed switch back it sets off the alarm (not always sometimes)

here are some trouble shooting things i have done 

i have replaced the reed switch with 4 other switches all are 12 volt
i am in compliance with the distances of the magnetic field 
i have checked the output with a meter it is working when connected and when disconnected


----------



## tafdasta (Nov 29, 2017)

here is something i just did,
i connected the ground to blue directly 
armed the lock (acknowledges the trunk as locked)
wait 1 min
disconnect the connection nothing happens 
connect again it goes off


----------

